# Removing paint from brick?



## Chickensaur (Mar 23, 2009)

Outside the front door to my house is this small patio area that has a small brick wall and gate to enclose the patio area.  (house is U shaped with door set back so the brick wall basically goes across the U to close it in).  Well...I'm assuming it's brick anyway just based on what I can see...which is basically just rectangles.

At some point, someone painted over the bricks to match the color of the house.  Is there anyway to remove the paint from the bricks so I can bring back the original surface and maybe stain it?

The wife and I were also thinking about removing the wall entirely and building a new one...but it looks like the brick actually goes into the house, which is not something we probably want to mess with.


----------



## tlcww (Apr 8, 2009)

Don't know if the OP has a solution.
I'd suggest sand blasting if possible.


----------



## yesitsconcrete (Apr 12, 2009)

sandblasting'll hurt the brick especially using sand,,, walnut shells take forever,,, try a wire bush on a 4" or 7" grinder & see what you think,,, you could also use a soy-based paint stripper ( beanee-doo by franmar )


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Apr 12, 2009)

I'd use a product called "Peel Away" for this.

It works well on multiple coats of oil based or latex paint, and it's not messy to work with like conventional paint stripper.

Peel Away® Products


----------



## Chickensaur (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks to both of you for your answers.


----------

